# Marriott's Mountainside Park City, May 31-June 7



## Safti (Apr 18, 2014)

Two bedroom.


----------



## dlpearson (Apr 18, 2014)

Is this free?


----------



## Safti (Apr 20, 2014)

Not free. Don't know if I can post pricing here but following the rules.


----------



## Safti (Apr 20, 2014)

Price is $590 for the week. PM me if interested.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2014)

In this forum you MUST post the price - see the rules at the top of the forum.


----------



## Safti (Apr 21, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> In this forum you MUST post the price - see the rules at the top of the forum.



Thanks Denise. I paid $590 for the week. Willing to negotiate.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2014)

What do you mean by "you paid,"?


----------



## Safti (Apr 23, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> What do you mean by "you paid,"?



Sorry. Meant to say will negotiate from $590. Still available.


----------



## Safti (May 18, 2014)

*Bump*

Mountainside still available.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 19, 2014)

The weather is beautiful now! It's a great time to be in Park City!


----------



## Safti (May 28, 2014)

Bump...... Two bedroom. Check in on Saturday May 31.

Still available. $500 for the week.


----------

